# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  مشکل اجرای آجاکس در بعضی از گوشی ها

## hobab-theme

سلام دوستان
من در جایجای پروژم از آجاکس استفاده کردم توسط تکه کد زیر

$.ajax({
    url: 'inc/login-us.php',
    type: 'post',
    data: { "u" : username, "p" : password},
    success: function(response) {
        console.log(response);
    },
    error: function (msg) {
        // error msg
    }
});

برای تست پروژه اون رو موقت روی هاست آپلود کردم و با گوشی خودم تستش کردم.
کاملا صحیح و مناسب عمل می کرد.
با یه گوشی پایین تر چکش کردم. متاسفانه بعضی از کدهای آجاکس به درستی کار کردن ولی بعضی دیگه خیر. مثلا روی بعضی دکمه ها تپ میکردم اوکی بود ولی بعضی از دکمه های دیگه خیر

آیا کد بالا نیازمند حتما مرورگرهای بروز هست؟
و اینکه آیا تکه کد بهتر و بهینه تری سراغ دارید که جایگزین کنم تا توی همه مرورگرها کار کنه؟ (یا لااقل اکثرشون)
چون هدف پروژه اجرای اون با حداقل 95 درصد مواقع با گوشی موبایل هست.

ممنون

----------


## plague

فکر میکنم ربطی به کد ایجکس  نداره 
مشکل از دکمه ها و کد های html هستش که حالا به هر دلیلیل روشون کلیک نمیشه 
بعضی از گوشی ها با برخی تگ ها مشکل دارن 
یا اینکه وقتی میره رو حالت موبایل یه المنتی میاد روی دکمه قرار میگیره که باعث میشه کلیک نشه کرد روش 

برای تست میتونید کد ایجکس رو بردارید  یه کد ساده بزارید مثل alert(1) بعد تست کنید رو گوشی

----------


## hobab-theme

ممنون دوست عزیز از پاسخت
اجرا میشه. چون به محض تپ روی دکمه متن دکمه به در حال پردازش تغییر میکنه. ولی ظاهرا صفحه معرفی شده تو مقدار url فراخوانی نمیشه یا اگر فراخوانی میشه چیزی رو بر نمیگردونه.
با مرورگر سیستم اوکی هست. با گوشی خودمم اوکی هست.
با یه گوشی دیگه تست کردم این مشکل رو داشت برا همین نمیتونم خطایابی کنم.
ضمنا اگر بدون اجاکس و بصورت معمولی اقدام کنم روی اون گوشی ثالث هم جواب میده.
پس نتیجه میگیریم که احتمال خیلی خیلی زیاد از اجاکس و مرورگر اون گوشی باشه.

----------


## plague

چیزای مختلف رو آلرت کن که ببینی چه اتفاقی میفته و کجا گیر میکنه 

توی success یه آلرت بزار توی error هم یه الرت بزار ,  قبل از ارسال ایجکس هم مثلا لینکی که قراره درخواست بهش ایجکس ارسال بشه رو آلرت کن دقیقا قبل ارسال اینجوری میشه متوجه شد کجا گیر میکنه 

لینک رو هم دستکاری کن کامل بزارش با پروتکل و www ببین فرقی میکنه یا نه 
احتمال کمی هست که مرورگر گوشی به روز نباشه ... ولی خب این سینتکس ماله 10 سال پیشه باید خیلی گوشی قدیمی باشه !

----------

